# HELP!! Very faint BFP on 1st Response, 8dp3dt



## beccarob5 (Jun 13, 2012)

So have tested early! Used a first response and got a really faint BFP this morning. Could it be possible that it ould be showing up already?? I had 2 embryos put back in, a 6 cell and a 10 cell both grade 2 last Thursday. Have had lots of twinges Mon, Tues, Weds, not AF pains but 'twinges'. I also tested earlier in the week with a numark hpt (one that said can be used 4 days earlier than af date) to check my hcg trigger shot was out of my system and got a negative so presumed it was. No worrying because I didn't use the first response to test the hcg shot out of my system whether today it has picked up the last dregs of hcg as it is an ultra sensitive one or whether I really actually could be preggers. I thought possibly with having two embies on board if they've both taken would I have double the hcg levels in my body?? Wondering whether to go and get a digital test but are the as sensitive as first response and now my 1st urine has gone would it work??

Thoughts, stories etc would be most appreciated!


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

morning, i did  test 5dp3dt and got a negative, then i know the trigger was out my system, i got a positive 8dp3dt and when i went to the hosp on my otd, was still positive, they said there was a hi chance of the 2 embies implanting because of early positive,fine out on the 23rd.good luck, i'd say ur in the club now. xxx


----------



## beccarob5 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ah that's positive! Did you use the same tests though?


----------



## JessicaUK123 (Nov 12, 2011)

I got my BFP (well it was very faint) 9dp3dt. I also had 2 embies back but only one stuck. I tested every day until my OTD and loved watching the line get darker. Good luck xx


----------



## beccarob5 (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks Jess! Yes I think it will cost me a fortune?? What tests did you use? Early/sensitive ones?


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Beccarob I would say that's a positive as it doesn't matter how faint the 2nd line is at this early stage. I always used first response early response as these tests seem really accurate, I had two.blasts put back and I tested 8dp5dt and my hcg level was 261 and I'm.currently 32weeks pregnant with twins  xx


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Beccarob,

I would definitely think it's a positive too no matter how faint it is.  I tested positive on 6dp3dt both times, first with singleton and second with twins.  I also tested the trigger out and it was well gone by 5dp3dt.

Congrats.. keep testing and they should get darker for you.


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

i used all different types of tests to be honest, digital ones, wee cheapie ones, different brands, think i tested 12 times before otd    lol

Jessicauk123 i see you had 2 embies put back and your carrying one, did you have a bleed on your 2ww?? i always wondered if 2 embies become one why was there no bleed,i have read this from previous postes.xxxx


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Naddie - the embryos are so small that if one doesn't implant your body just absorbes it but doesn't always mean you'll bleed as the other embryo may implant xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

thanks for explaining that to me, it always kinda confussed me  

i had 2 embies transfered, first scan is in 2 weeks, i havent had a bleed and was just wondering, we are happy wotever the scan throws up.xx


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Congratulations on ya BFP Naddie and you never know they could of both stuck..all will be revealed at your scan    Did you have a blood hcg test or just poas?? Xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

It was a poas, tested positive very early, the nurse that done my test asked me did i have 2 embies put back as the test came up very quickly and  very dark. I have been very queasy the past few days, never had this with my other 2 kids. Time will tell i suppose   

How has your pregnancy been, wot date are you due? xx


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Aww how exciting for you..not long til your scan (though it probably seems like forever away for you) my EDD is 6th Jan but I'm having a planned CSection on 17th Dec...can't wait to meet my little boys    I suffered terribly with morning sickness from around 12dp5dt right up until 18/19 weeks pregnant and spent most of that time in bed off work because I was so ill, but that's all a distant memory now. xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Aww Fab, your wee family for christmas, and they seem a fair weight too. I've been off work the last 4months,between breaking my toe    3weeks before our wedding lol and our treatment, back to work on monday, kinda glad to be honest xxx


----------



## JessicaUK123 (Nov 12, 2011)

I used first response tests which were on offer at Superdrug at the time, bought 4 boxes lol. I had 2 embies back, only one took and no bleed, even women who miscarry one of twins don't bleed, your body just absorbs it, clever stuff!


----------

